# GK Ford Chesterfield - May 2012



## PaulPowers (May 30, 2012)

I have had an epic day under Nottingham but sadly dropped my memory card in Beck Valley storm drain and last saw it vanishing into the river along with most of my pics 

anyway on the way home I visited Rock cemetery and this little culvert in chesterfield



> The river now disappears for about 100 yards. According to mapping it runs parallel along Chatsworth Road then turns a right angle back away from the road, still under GK FORD and appears around the other side for the new car showroom.



the twin infall was the most interesting bit of the culvert and I wouldn't go out of my way to visit it

It does have some bloody massive fish in it though 






















Might be worth checking the stability of the walls if anyone from the council reads this


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2012)

Is that a great big hole?


----------



## MD (May 31, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## PaulPowers (May 31, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Is that a great big hole?



at the end, yeah it didn't look too safe


----------



## Captain-Slow (May 31, 2012)

Small but nicely done, especially pic 4. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (May 31, 2012)

Bummer about the memory card, it get's expensive losing them!


----------



## PaulPowers (May 31, 2012)

At least I didn't lose a torch this time, I'm on my forth P7 this year


----------



## UrbanX (May 31, 2012)

Excellent work as usual sir! Always a pleasure seeing your pics, even if they're small splores like this, they just want to make me go underground. I'm sure they do with other people too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice pix Paul, what a bummer about the card though. Hope it wasn't a stupidly expenive one.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 1, 2012)

Good work, like the look of this


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 2, 2012)

It's a different world down there 
Safety is the key but awesome


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 2, 2012)

I always find culverts safer than derps


----------

